# Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2010)

*Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Januar 2010)

*Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

echt schick aber schade dass es keine 23cm version gibt oder gleich 33 cm für meinen HAF


----------



## KingofKingzZ (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Juhu meine neuen Lüfter fürs Storm Sniper


----------



## Einer von Vielen (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Geil, damit hat dann jeder zuhause nen eigenen Windkanal^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Für das sharkoon rebel9 /12 sind die 200mm lüfter perfekt


----------



## Maschine311 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Finde die vom Design her super und nun auch in der Größe
Die Werte sind jedenfalls im oberen Mittelfeld, sind zwar nicht absolut Silent, aber auch keine Brüllpropeller!


----------



## majorguns (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Noiseblocker o.Ä. mal solche großen Lüfter raus bringt, solche "Billigmarken" kommen mir nicht ins Gehäuse.


----------



## RediMischa (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

@ ATi-Maniac93

ich hab selber gerade nachgeschaut weils mich auch interessiert hat...am rebel 9 passt er nicht sofort...beim rebel 9 gibts nen lochabstand von 170mm...man müsste 4 neue löscher bohren dann passt das...

mir sagen die lüfter nämlich auch zu für meinen 2t pc


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Wie geil ist das denn entlich der passt super in mein Antec 1200 oben rein, weil der original Lüfter mach schon üble Geräusche.


----------



## Bu11et (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> echt schick aber schade dass es keine 23cm version gibt oder gleich 33 cm für meinen HAF



Dito  hät mir zu gern so ein 230er beim HAF 932 in der Front verbaut, da meine restlichen Lüfter bereits Orange sind.


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

ja bei mir auch  haste bei den restlichen auch xigmateks?

es könnten eventuell oben 2 18cm passen oder?


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*



majorguns schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn Noiseblocker o.Ä. mal solche großen Lüfter raus bringt, solche "Billigmarken" kommen mir nicht ins Gehäuse.


Ich stimme dir zu! Die Xigmateks sehen besser aus, als das sie leise sind. 

Aber macht ja nix, ich bin mit meinen Scythe S-Flex nach wie vor zufrieden!


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Schöne Lüfter. Der durchlass ist echt abnormal. Die Lautstärke scheint nicht so hoch zusein. Wenn man platz dafür hat und die Farbe haben will kann ich mir gut vorstellen das die gut sind.


----------



## Xylezz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Als meine 120er und 140er Xigmateks sind runter geregelt wirklich flüsterleise und haben trotzdem n guten Durchsatz, und die LEDs sind auch runter geregelt noch hell genug. Und sie sehen einfach nur GEIL aus ^^

MfG Xy


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Interessant wäre auch ein Radi mit 23mm Breite


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Endlich ich wollte die ganze Zeit so nen 170mm Lüfter , sehen echt nice aus


----------



## martimoto (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

schicke teilchen,,,,aber für meingeschmack tick zu laut,,na ja runter regeln geht immer


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Mich stört, dass die hauptsächlich orangene haben, toll wäre, wenn sie alle Größen auch in allen Farben verkaufen würden..


----------



## Bu11et (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> ja bei mir auch  haste bei den restlichen auch xigmateks?
> 
> es könnten eventuell oben 2 18cm passen oder?



Jo, oben bei Radi 3 @ 1000RPM und an der Rückseite ebenfals @ 1000 RPM. 
Also ich kann mich nicht über die Lautstärke beschweren, wie hier manche behaupten .


----------



## Xel'Naga (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Abgrundtief Hässlich, echt nicht mein Geschmack.

Schade das sich die Hersteller immer mehr auf die Optik konzentrieren und nicht auf die Leistung.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*



Jefim schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht über die Lautstärke beschweren, wie hier manche behaupten .


Im Vergleich zum Scythe S-Flex fand ich den Xigmatek einfach lauter. Bei gleicher Drehzahl versteht sich. Hat noch irgendwer das Gefühl, dass die Xigmatek's Lager-Geräusche haben?



LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Abgrundtief Hässlich, echt nicht mein Geschmack.
> 
> Schade das sich die Hersteller immer mehr auf die Optik konzentrieren und nicht auf die Leistung.



Optik war schon immer eine Geschmackssache. Ich finde sie auf jeden Fall ok, besonders den "schwarzen"!

Aber beim zweiten Punkt kann ich dir nicht folgen. Genügend Leistung bringen sie doch alle, wenn dann sind Lüfter zu laut oder zu billig, was sich dann wieder in Lager-Geräuschen, schlechter Anlaufspannung usw. resultiert.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Die blauen 120er gefallen mir ganz gut, könnten prima auf nen Radi passen.
Schade nur, das sie erst bei 9V anlaufen.


----------



## Majestico (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

ich frag mich grad, ob auch die blackline in den größen kommen... 
orangeline und blueline sind leider nix für mich...


----------



## Uter (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

laut XIGMATEK gibts die in allen farben... ich frag mich warum man die lüfter nur 20mm hoch gemacht hat mit 25 müssten sie doch noch viel mehr umsatz haben oder?


----------



## El-Hanfo (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Ich möchte so einen Lüfter in 250mm für mein Rebel9 haben


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Die sollen die Lüfter mal in Grün rausbringen


----------



## pillepalle.ger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*



KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Juhu meine neuen Lüfter fürs Storm Sniper



Genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht!


----------



## DerMav (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Geil - Mein interner ausm Thermaltake V9 hat den Geist aufgegeben^^
Ma sehn ob der passt


----------



## roadgecko (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Sieht gut aus, allerdings finde ich eckige Lüfter-Rahmen schöner


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

ja ich eig auch aber geil dass es alle größen in allen farben gibts, echt top


----------



## roadgecko (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> ja ich eig auch aber geil dass es alle größen in allen farben gibts, echt top



Sind die eckigen nicht auch etwas stabiler (Mein Logischer Verstand sagt mir das) ? Aber Lüfter müssen ja nicht so viel weg stecken.


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

jap sind sie aber manche mögen es wenn sie rund sind wie z.b. bei den Silent Wings dass sieht dann aus wie eine turbine


----------



## DerHeero (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

sieht ja nicht schlecht aus nur schade das es die nicht in grün gibt


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Es gabs schonn lange 220mm lüfter von  "Akasa", den AK-F2230SM-CB        http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/5522_1.jpg

Denn habe ich bei mir drin und  der befeuert mein SLI gespan und ich bin mit denn zufrieden.



@PCGH

Ein Vergleichstest von so dicken Dingern würde uns bestimmt erfreuen


----------



## NCphalon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

Hm also die lüfter gibts doch schon seit 1-2 monaten auf der xigmatekseite^^


----------



## _hellgate_ (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erstmals 170- und 200-mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek in Orange/Schwarz*

grün wäre echt klasse^^


----------

